# NTL / Telewest - channel renumbering



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

On 6th September, NTL and Telewest are bringing their digital platform EPG numbering into line - there will be little Telewest renumbering as the numbering is based on their line-up.

The numbering is being worked on but is not a major change like Sky's - as there is no trickery required in the TiVo system.

Feel free to discuss this in this thread.


----------



## webmuppet (Oct 13, 2002)

So how long would it take for the update to contain the new channel numbers? Obv Tivo isn't much use if its channel-confused. I noticed last week that has no listing for FX+1 complicating my NCIS / Criminal Minds viewing


----------



## jameseast (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi guys!

It's been a long time since I've posted here, but my TiVo is still going strong! I work for ntl:Telewest now, in Consumer Systems Integration (testing, basically).

It's important to note that *not all ntl:Telewest customers will see the change on one night.* The Langley and Bromley networks will be renumbered seperately to the Knowsley (ex-Telewest) network.

Further information on the new lineup is available on the ntlworld website at http://www.ntlworld.com/newchannelnumbers

If a mod or someone from TiVo would like more detail, please PM me.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Hi James.

TW have confirmed they are changing - but, as you say, the date of is currently for NTL only.

TW will be around the same time.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

webmuppet said:


> So how long would it take for the update to contain the new channel numbers? Obv Tivo isn't much use if its channel-confused. I noticed last week that has no listing for FX+1 complicating my NCIS / Criminal Minds viewing


NTL are saying early hours of the morning of 6th September.

So if you do a forced daily call in the morning - TiVo should have the new line-up ready in around an hour.


----------



## webmuppet (Oct 13, 2002)

ozsat said:


> NTL are saying early hours of the morning of 6th September.
> 
> So if you do a forced daily call in the morning - TiVo should have the new line-up ready in around an hour.


Cool. I was worried it might take a while to filter through. Tho Tivo in the UK have been very good guide-wise considering they don't retail here any more. I assume its sub-contracted to someone else.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

webmuppet said:


> Cool. I was worried it might take a while to filter through. Tho Tivo in the UK have been very good guide-wise considering they don't retail here any more. I assume its sub-contracted to someone else.


You will get a big message on TiVo listing the moves.


----------



## jameseast (Mar 6, 2001)

ozsat said:


> NTL are saying early hours of the morning of 6th September.


That's for *Langley* areas. Bromley areas will be renumbered early hours of the 27th.


----------



## jonv (Apr 28, 2002)

jameseast said:


> That's for *Langley* areas. Bromley areas will be renumbered early hours of the 27th.


Thanks for the info. How do we know which area we are in ?


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Langley has BBC1 on 101 - Bromley has BBC1 on 1 (001).


----------



## CeeBeeUK (Mar 18, 2005)

jameseast said:


> That's for *Langley* areas. Bromley areas will be renumbered early hours of the 27th.


27th August?

Thanks for sharing BTW.


----------



## jameseast (Mar 6, 2001)

CeeBeeUK said:


> 27th August?


No, 27th September. That's the current plan anyway, I'll let you guys know if I hear of a change!


----------



## CeeBeeUK (Mar 18, 2005)

jameseast said:


> No, 27th September. That's the current plan anyway, I'll let you guys know if I hear of a change!


Thanks, I can stop ranting about NTL not informing me of such a massive change then


----------



## spiner (Aug 24, 2006)

HI people.

I'm new here, although have had a Tivo for about 8 yrs.
NTL Lewisham have just gone to digital/interactive and its knocked out our Tivo being able to record. Tried to tape Stargate SG1 but although Tivo said 30 (sky1) the NTL box went to 0 and the annoying mini tv guide came up (even though I've switched it off!!)

Please can anyone help, NTL weren't bothered just told me to watch the programme and press record on the Tivo (not bad seeing I'll be at work)
I don't know what to do to get my poor little Tivo to work again, in act I'm lost without it. 
I don't want to go back to video tapes


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

TiVo is setup for digital in your area.

In 'My Preferences', 'Customise Channels', 'Service Package' - select 'Digital Basic'.


----------



## spiner (Aug 24, 2006)

Thanks Ozat.

I'll have a look when I get home tonight. So far i've missed so many eps its unfair.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Looking at the new details - it looks as it 99% of the change is taking the existing NTL channel line-up and making the numbers make the current TW numbers.

There are channels with numbers which do not appear on the printed list doing the rounds - but there also a few channels which may be on there way out.

It is also not clear yet if all the additions to platforms are taking place on the same day as the renumbering.

Don't expect everything to be 100% on the day as there are a couple of queries gone back to NTL/TW as not everything is straight forward.

It would also seem that it is really only TV and national channels which will have unique numbers.

For radio there will be some regional variations on selected numbers (as with alternate BBC/ITV regions).

EDITED: to make clearer


----------



## RWILTS (Apr 21, 2006)

I belive from reading posts that Tivo will recognise the channel line up change and give me a message telling me of the changes, (and alter its guide accordingly).

But if that is correct will my season passes be updated with the correct channel numbers as well or will i need to cancel all of them and set them all up from scratch?


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

When channels move you only have to ensure that both your cable box and TiVo agree.

When TiVo has moved ITV2 from 117 to 114 - any ITV2 SP (or recording for any ITV2 programme) will cause TiVo to change to 114.

You don't have to recreate anything.


----------



## RWILTS (Apr 21, 2006)

Few


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

The first update is due for NTL's Langley platform in the early hours of 6th September - that is NTL platforms with BBC1 already on 101.

TiVo is all set with the new numbering - but it is remotely possible that NTL abort the update too late for TiVo's own update.

NTL Langley users may think it worthwhile unplugging their TiVo from the 'phone (or network) and only update it once it is confirmed that both NTL and TiVo still match.


----------



## Chris T (Oct 30, 2002)

That sounds like a very good idea!


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

NTL Langley is going ahead with their renumbering in the early hours on Wednesday 6th Sept. TiVo will update to match at the same time.

However, if things go wrong and NTL have to rewind back to the old numbers (unlikely but possible) then TiVo will be out-of-step and will have the new numbers.

Just a warning.


----------



## clayts (Jun 3, 2002)

Sky Sports 722 just changed to 512 on my digibox - all okay so far...

But Tivo still showing old channel 722....will force phone upgrade


----------



## stretch_blues (Mar 29, 2005)

Well here in Cambridge I just grabbed the NTL remote as a recording of Little Miss Jocelyn on BBC3 (for SWMBO!) was actually Baywatch on UKTV Gold! 

Thought NTL box had not changed channel, but 126 is indeed now Gold, so forced a phonecall to see if Tivo can catch up


----------



## clayts (Jun 3, 2002)

Taking an age - it's downloaded and is now working its way through the data - I'm at 79% with 8 mins to go, taken about 30 mins so far...


----------



## dogsbody (May 2, 2005)

Yup, NTL has definately changed all the channels that I have checked 

I forced a phone call and watched it for 25 mins while it expanded and loaded all the data but no channel changes on TiVo!


----------



## clayts (Jun 3, 2002)

P.S. BBC3 is 106 - maybe do a manual recording for now ?


----------



## dogsbody (May 2, 2005)

Strange, when I go into "Channels I Recieve" all the channel numbers are the correct new numbers yet all the guide data is old! 

Disadvantage of a Cachecard?
Is TiVo still doing something behind the scenes?
Would a reboot help or hinder?


----------



## clayts (Jun 3, 2002)

Mine is unmodified, so I can check in a minute for you - at 99%


----------



## clayts (Jun 3, 2002)

Hmm, well 512 comes up okay with SS2 pics but no channel info on it.

Also checked ToDo list - still showing old channel numbers...


----------



## dogsbody (May 2, 2005)

Bingo, it just took another 10 mins working behind the scenes.

It looks like it doesn't update the listings until you change channel and then re-open the guide. All working now!!!!


----------



## stretch_blues (Mar 29, 2005)

already missed the program, no great loss <cough>

Been going for about 30 mins so far via Terbonet card! so something must be happening

I shall have to stay up a bit longer to find out


----------



## clayts (Jun 3, 2002)

*EDIT : This problem sorts itself out eventually - see later on *

Channels you receive is well messed up...

eg 
511 SKYSP1 Discovery Travel and Living
511 COMM Discovery Science
512 SKYSP2 Sky Sports 1
513 SKYSP3 COMMUNITY CHANNEL
517 SKYSPN Sky Sports 2
...
602 SKYNEWS Film 4

Oops....


----------



## clayts (Jun 3, 2002)

dogsbody said:


> Bingo, it just took another 10 mins working behind the scenes.
> 
> It looks like it doesn't update the listings until you change channel and then re-open the guide. All working now!!!!


Ah yes - you're right : 512 now shows SKY SPORTS 2 in the INFO bar 

Maybe need to leave it a little longer to sort out TO DO list. :up:


----------



## clayts (Jun 3, 2002)

*EDIT : This problem sorts itself out eventually - see later on *

Hmm, 511 shows SS1 pics but COMMUNITY CHANNEL in info guide....


----------



## dogsbody (May 2, 2005)

Just wanted to say, thank you TiVo for doing the update so well. I know we are all anal for making sure our systems are up to the minute but it certainly helps when everything comes together


----------



## dogsbody (May 2, 2005)

clayts said:


> Hmm, 511 shows SS1 pics but COMMUNITY CHANNEL in info guide....


Data looks good to me (although I don't subscribe), give it a bit more time, it's probably working through the channels in order.


----------



## clayts (Jun 3, 2002)

*EDIT : This problem sorts itself out eventually - see later on *

I hope so - at the present time there's an awful lot of channels missing from the Channels You Receive list, eg 116 : comes up as ITV3 on the info guide, but as the number doesn't exist it gives up and goes back to Sky Sports 2.

I think we all need to climb the wooden hill to Bedfordshire and let our magic machines do the biz overnite (what's left of it) :lol:


----------



## clayts (Jun 3, 2002)

Hmm - can't change any channel now : hope the IR codes aren't messed up. Seem to remember the last time ntl changed things around big style, the IR codes that used to work suddenly did not anymore.

Anyway, off to bedski - sweet dreams all


----------



## jameseast (Mar 6, 2001)

A few corrections:

785 DATING shouldn't have been re-added. It's closed on ntl.
855 FIVE hasn't launched yet.

Otherwise, very well done TiVo!


----------



## clayts (Jun 3, 2002)

To Do List successfully updated with new channel numbers - eg The Bill early hours Thursday morning on ITV3 - Ch 116 (was 118); Town Called Eureka Wednesday night on Sky One - Ch 120 (was 140).

Channels You Receive has also sorted itself out from the mess I reported earlier and now showing 116 (ITV3) in the list without any problems. 

So just the IR remote code issue now....may sort itself out eventually...I hope...This ain't a Tivo issue though, but an NTL one, and not the first time their changes have forced an IR code change.

Very well done Tivo CS : beautifully done :up:


----------



## jameseast (Mar 6, 2001)

The IR issue isn't an issue as such, it's just the boxes are having to process a LOT of new information right now so they're responding a bit slowly. Three days worth of info for all the channels, in fact!

They'll settle down (we hope!) over the next hour or two, and the IR response will return to normal.


----------



## clayts (Jun 3, 2002)

Yes, reckon so.

I have to say, this is a very smooth operation and I am well impressed by Tivo CS. 

For those waking up early morning, the advice is to force a telephone call, and then leave the Tivo alone for the rest of the day and stop checking it every five mins like I did to report problems which eventually sorted themselves out given time 

Now, make me a bedtime cocoa, Tivo


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

The TiVo line-up is that provided by NTL - but some of the new channels may not be present yet.

Just don't enable them in 'channels I receive'.

The extra channels (like Five AD) will hang around on TiVo for a little while - they cause no harm.

Don't forget its wil ltake an hour or so to actually process the downloaded data on TiVo - before the new line-up is complete.


----------



## djrowley (Mar 11, 2002)

Is the change supposed to happen at different times in different regions? Neither my NTL box nor my TiVo have changed channels this morning here in Warrington. I'm nervous about forcing a reload of either in case the other one is not in step.

David


----------



## webmuppet (Oct 13, 2002)

I left mine updating before work and the wife called to say that the channels are renumbered and all is well with Tivo.

Are we getting any new channels (FX+1 would be nice)


----------



## Chris T (Oct 30, 2002)

Are you on the Langley platform?

If you are then try rebooting your NTL box, mine didnt pick the new numbers up until about 10 minutes after a power off reboot.


----------



## djrowley (Mar 11, 2002)

Chris T said:


> Are you on the Langley platform?
> 
> If you are then try rebooting your NTL box, mine didnt pick the new numbers up until about 10 minutes after a power off reboot.


No, I'm on ex-C&W. I've just reviewed the thread and I see that our change should happen on 27th. I hope my TiVo knows which area I'm in.

David


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Very last minute - I understand that NTL opted to hold back some channel additions - this is why TiVo has services at 785, 851, 852 and 855 (also 100 and 109 for some). This are very minor and shouldn't cause any problems.

If you spot any other problems let me know in this thread.

*A big :up: to James and Nigel at NTL for helping things go really well on TiVo this morning.*


----------



## Chris T (Oct 30, 2002)

In fact there should be big thumbs up to everyone who made the transition so smooth and painless.


----------



## Furball (Dec 6, 2001)

Well I'm sat here down on the southcoast with the standard channels on my NTL box  

I presume from that I'm happening on the 27 th  

But by the looks of things it only really knocks TiVo for about 24hrs  its only TV after all  

Sort of not looking forward to it really, why oh why does NTL have to copy $ky really does make me  

Fur


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

NTL is copying the Telewest line-up - not Sky. Its only the first few which are the same on TW AND Sky.

If you daily call is in the early hours of the morning, as mine was, then you wake up with both TiVo and the set-top-box both matching as they had finished their renumbering.

So maybe 3-5 hours difference between them and that between 1am and 6am.


----------



## Furball (Dec 6, 2001)

Sorry my mistake  

Any way why cant they keep it to 1,2,3,4 ,5 etc  all this 101 stuff I recons only going to cause me to miss more programs on TiVo  
I didnt mind missing the higher stuff as most of that is repeats of stuff I had already seen on the standard channels but handy for reprograming when theres a clash .

Ah well we shall see when the great day dawns  

Fur


----------



## vectra200 (Oct 29, 2002)

My Ntl box still has channels that are not showing on my Tivo list of channels I receive?
Tivo just steps over the channels as they are not in the list, I have tried all options in cable provider menu.
All renumbering has been successful, is there anyway of forcing Tivo to find channels or can they be added manually ( I think not) ?


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Have you checked they are ticked in your TiVo's 'Channels I Receive' ?

What channels do you think are missing?


----------



## vectra200 (Oct 29, 2002)

Ozsat.
Thank you for the reply.
Thats just it they do not show in channels that I receive.
I seem to be missing 478, 479, 482, 485, 486 and i am over 18   
i have two tivos and they don`t show on either but i can access them from Ntl direct ?


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

vectra200 said:


> Ozsat.
> Thank you for the reply.
> Thats just it they do not show in channels that I receive.
> I seem to be missing 478, 479, 482, 485, 486 and i am over 18
> i have two tivos and they don`t show on either but i can access them from Ntl direct ?


I can see the problem - any others?


----------



## fatnose (Apr 25, 2005)

Am with NTHell, Just got back off holiday, been away since the 27th Aug, and missed all the fun with the programme number changes. I record a lot off Sky 1. Came home to find Tivo has recorded channel 120 (sky 1) correctly but NTHell had not refressed my STB and was still broadcasting Sky 1 on channel 140. I have got about 20 hours of NTHell's advertising channel. NTL are a bunch of Muppets. It took them 2 hours to accept that they had for some unknown reason not changed the channel line up on my box...... as I said Muppets.


----------



## CeeBeeUK (Mar 18, 2005)

Is this still on for tomorrow morning for the rest of us?


----------



## jameseast (Mar 6, 2001)

I hope so, otherwise I'm sitting in the office for nothing!


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

I'm in the other NTL area - did all go well for NTL and TiVo?


----------



## CeeBeeUK (Mar 18, 2005)

It was, and it seemed to go fine... 

Cable box now has all 3 digit numbers, Tivo to do list wants to reccord and display all 3 digit numbers...

A success :up:


----------



## chrisd (Oct 24, 2003)

mine seems ok so far.. did a manual update on the tivo about 6.30 this morning and it's picking up the new 3 digit channels.

Tivoweb still showed the old numbers, but a full reload soon fixed that.

Here's hoping the infrared dongle handles all the 3 digit changes from now on... it never really liked em in the past.


----------



## Furball (Dec 6, 2001)

Woke this morning to see that mine had swapped over .......all very smooth .....so far.

I'm with Chrisd on this , my dongle has always played up on 3 digits everynow and then , never have had a problem with single digits but THREE !!!!! 

I can see a lot of missed programs coming up , i hope it dosnt get so bad that I have to look else where for a PVR for digital and revert TiVo to teristral only ???

Fur

PS have got a Samsung box with time clock fitted to reboot every day but it still misses around every 10th change I recon on 3 digit changes.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 24, 2003)

I used to have one of those time clock reboot things, but then i realised it's more to do with the positioning of the dongle.. if you get it exactly right then it works about 99% of the time.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

If there are any channels on TiVo which are incorrect, or are not on TiVo and so are incorrect, please let me know.


----------



## childe (Jan 22, 2001)

I'm in Leeds, ex C&W. Tivo appears to have updated correctly, but my Pace 1000 box did not. ie the STB and Tivo were out of step.

However, manually rebooting the Pace STB seems to have fixed the problem. For those in the same situation the way to reboot the STB is to simultaneously press the OK, "left arrow" and TV buttons. Or remove the power cable.

I'm surprised NTL did not force the STB to reboot for me. If I had not spotted what had happened I would not have been happy...

As of 2 weeks ago I am no longer a Telewest employee (after 15 years!) - let's see how loyal I remain now...


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

vectra200 said:


> Ozsat.
> Thank you for the reply.
> Thats just it they do not show in channels that I receive.
> I seem to be missing 478, 479, 482, 485, 486 and i am over 18
> i have two tivos and they don`t show on either but i can access them from Ntl direct ?


Was this fixed?


----------



## steford (Oct 9, 2002)

I have to say mine looks all OK this morning. Box was on 101 BBC1 when I woke up. Tivo was in the middle of a nicely timed 7:45am call and update at 32%. Checking from work later via TivoWeb, after a restart, all the new channel numbers seem to be there. Of course anything could have happened at home but it seems to be OK for now. Well done Tivo and, dare I say it, NTL!!


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

2 down - 1 to go. A few Telewest changes are planned for the near future - but only a few.


----------



## CeeBeeUK (Mar 18, 2005)

chrisd said:


> ...Here's hoping the infrared dongle handles all the 3 digit changes from now on... it never really liked em in the past.


It's not looking too hopeful 

Came in from work last night and had 6 suggestions on 4 channels all actually channel 4. Seems that it tried to change missed a number and reverted back to what it knew.

Doubly annoying as when I manually changed channels it worked 99% of the time


----------



## Furball (Dec 6, 2001)

chrisd said:


> I used to have one of those time clock reboot things, but then i realised it's more to do with the positioning of the dongle.. if you get it exactly right then it works about 99% of the time.


I've tried and tried with loads of locations and it still misses the dam digits 

Since yesterday I've lost 3 programs which is just not on  but is what I thought might happen.

I am surprised that you have taken the timeclock reboot out , I couldnt live without mine now, before it would change reasonably well for a day or two and then get slowly worse and worse until the samsung box would just ignore TiVo altogther , yet rebooting the box and not touching the dongle would cure it totally, well for another two days 

So for me its not a dongle position problem for sure

Fur


----------



## GarySargent (Oct 27, 2000)

Can you set a load of programmes and see which fail?

I'm wondering if it is say programmes that start dead on the hour that fail to change. Maybe the STB does something and is busy every hour.

If not that, then try using manual recordings to set recordings during the middle of programmes (ie when the STB might not be updating guide info).


----------



## Furball (Dec 6, 2001)

GarySargent said:


> Can you set a load of programmes and see which fail?
> 
> I'm wondering if it is say programmes that start dead on the hour that fail to change. Maybe the STB does something and is busy every hour.
> 
> If not that, then try using manual recordings to set recordings during the middle of programmes (ie when the STB might not be updating guide info).


Ive been round and round trying to pin point the problem , I dont think its an hour thing as it will not change even if you do a manual change channel mid program ?

Dosnt seem to be linked to any specific channel either ??

BUT why does doing a re-boot fix the issue when it gets to the point the samsung pretty much ignores the TiVo IR blaster , yet the samsung remote still changes it fine. 
Just by rebooting the STB and thats it , I'm not moving a thing , it all becomes fine for another couple of days and then slowly gets worse and worse ?? the time clock option brought the whole thing back to a usable state with only a few odd 3 digit channels missed say once a week,which where only re-run programs so not that important , but now because its having to do 3 digit changes every single dam time I've noticed now 4 times its blown it ......not good at all 

Fur


----------



## ronnieg (Jul 14, 2005)

I am definitely having trouble with channell 4 now its gone to 104. I have never had problems in the past - I have a Pace box - although my father in law always finds trouble with his samsung box on 3 digits. This just makes it worse for him!


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Those with IR problems - please ensure mini-guide is set to off.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Furball - the NTL remote uses IRdA which is different from the IR that Tivo sends.
Using Tivo AND the NTL remote together is known to make the Pace boxes less reliable so unless you have to I would try and avoid using the NTL remote at all.

The mains restart works because the software in the cable boxes seems to 'leak' memory. As the box runs it uses system memory but doesn't recycle it when it should so it runs slower and slower until it misses Tivo input numbers leading to weird results. 

A daily restart and avoiding the cable remote made mine stable but I have a pace on Telewest so not necessarily a great indicator for you...


----------



## vectra200 (Oct 29, 2002)

Quote:
Originally Posted by vectra200
Ozsat.
Thank you for the reply.
Thats just it they do not show in channels that I receive.
I seem to be missing 478, 479, 482, 485, 486 and i am over 18 
i have two tivos and they don`t show on either but i can access them from Ntl direct ? 


ozsat said:


> Was this fixed?


No.
I did a restart after clearing all channel info and still no go.
My next option is to do a full restart and wipe everything including recorded programs and try that .
Unless anyone got any other suggestions please?
Cheers
Keith


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

I'm re-checking


----------



## Parrot of Doom (Nov 23, 2004)

Terrific. Not only have NTL actually made the channel numbering difficult to remember, but now I have to contend with my Tivo not always getting the channels correct.

The last time this happened was the software 'upgrade' they did, and I got around it by turning the mini guide off, and using 2 preceding zero's.

Now I don't have that option, so while it changes manually with no real problems, its missed 1 out of about 9 recordings. Thats no good to me.

Next step - buy a mains timer, get the box to reboot at 3AM every night, to keep the software memory fresh?


----------



## spiner (Aug 24, 2006)

Hi Guys

Thanks for the help regarding the NTL change of numbers. That's all settled down nicely.  
But today TIVO has all the wrong channel numbers in.. example... 120 Sky one, this has disappeared off the face of the earth!!
110 should be Living although the NTL box says its Living and the Tivo Live tv guide says the same, it will only go to Living on 144. I can only find about 20 channels all the rest are either blank or have radio one blinking across the screen while showing BBC1  
I've checked Customise and channels I recieve and they are fine, so now I'm very confused. I tried to call Tivo. but the number just rang for about 20 mins and no one answered (about 8.30pm)
Also tried reset and repeat guide, but numbers still all wrong
Can anyone help?


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

spiner said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Thanks for the help regarding the NTL change of numbers. That's all settled down nicely.
> But today TIVO has all the wrong channel numbers in.. example... 120 Sky one, this has disappeared off the face of the earth!!
> ...


Your TiVo is correct but you set-top-box has not updated correctly - you need to call NTL not TiVo!

A few boxes have had problems.

Living should be on 110 - Sky One on 120.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

If you're NTL box has the wrong numbers pull the plug for ten seconds then plug it back in (that's what NTL will tell you to do anyway). It will then update to the latest software and settings.
This is the only disadvantage of using a mains timer to reboot every day - you get any software updates good or bad as soon as they're released!


----------



## childe (Jan 22, 2001)

A tip for those who want to manually reboot their Pace STB and can't easily reach the power cable - simply simultaneously press the OK, "left arrow" and TV buttons.

This takes 3 fingers, but is quite easy to do, and for me is much simpler than moving my whole AV set up and wading through all my cables.


----------



## steford (Oct 9, 2002)

After begrudgingly praising NTL I noticed my Tivo had 2 dud programs yesterday - wrong channels so I assumed a missed channel change. Further investigation showed that my NTL channels had reverted back to their pre-change state!! Rebooting the box restored them to the new settings. Well done NTL - knew it couldn't be that simple.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

These are listing here for NTL CableTel Surrey - or are you using a different line-up.

Check 'Channels I Receive' !!



vectra200 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by vectra200
> Ozsat.
> Thank you for the reply.
> ...


----------

